# Aufnahme Programm für PC Games



## meyvin123 (26. Dezember 2011)

*Aufnahme Programm für PC Games*

Hi,
ich suche ein gutes Aufnahme Programm für PC Spiele (Video und Audio)
Ich habe mir schonmal die Testversion von PlayClaw und GameCan angeguckt, aber GameCam ist nicht mit Battlefield Compatibel und bei PlayClaw kann ich die Videos nicht angucken weil mir irgendein Codec fehlt.
Kennt jemand was gutes?
Die Aufnahme sollte in 720p sein.


----------



## Sethnix (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aufnahme Programm für PC Games*

Wie wäre es mit Fraps?

FRAPS show fps, record video game movies, screen capture software


----------



## OctoCore (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aufnahme Programm für PC Games*

Oder Afterburner.


----------



## meyvin123 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aufnahme Programm für PC Games*

Fraps zieht zu ciel Leistung.
Afterburner von MSI?


----------



## i3810jaz (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aufnahme Programm für PC Games*

Probiere mal Bandicam aus: Bandicam - Best Game Recording Software, Game Video Recorder, Game Screen Capture, Desktop Screen Recorder (10Min Aufnahme Demo) (+Wasserzeichen und weniger funktionen)
Wenn du nichts zahlen willst: Video Games, Xbox Games, PC Games, Computer Games, PS2 Games, and PS3 Games at WeGame.com (Kannst du auch kostenpflichtig erweitern.) oder Xfire - Gaming Simplified (ob es da Zusatzinhalte gibt die was kosten oder ähnliches weis ich nicht.)

[Achtung]: Gratisprogramme machen oft sehr große Aufnahmedateien. (ich glaube MSI Afterburner ist da am schlimmsten)


----------



## OctoCore (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aufnahme Programm für PC Games*



meyvin123 schrieb:


> Fraps zieht zu ciel Leistung.
> Afterburner von MSI?


 
Genau das!


----------



## ChaoZ (28. Dezember 2011)

DXtory. Kostet einmalig etwas, ist das Geld aber Wert. Der Vorteil Fraps gegenüber ist, dass es sehr Ressourcenschonend ist. Zieht bei BF3 nur ca. 5-10 fps.


----------



## Robonator (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aufnahme Programm für PC Games*

Naja aber hat DXtory auch die Qualität die Fraps bringt?


----------

